
The Tesla Roadster has been officially logged as a celestial object by NASA - vinnyglennon
https://ssd.jpl.nasa.gov/horizons.cgi?CGISESSID=c3cbd47fbf603007d1b627107c28962f&s_body=1#top
======
CGBrian
Tesla is on a ride this time. Loud cheers for this man.

